# UMM-6 low levels



## signmastr (Oct 18, 2010)

I've tried to setup my system, but get low level indicaters when trying to set SPL. 
No audio through AVR from REW. Laptop test sounds are all good (5.1).
Dell Insperion 15 laptop Win7 via HDMI to Denon 1910 AVR. Dayton UMM-6 usb


----------



## Phillips (Aug 12, 2011)

signmastr said:


> I've tried to setup my system, but get low level indicaters when trying to set SPL.
> No audio through AVR from REW. Laptop test sounds are all good (5.1).
> Dell Insperion 15 laptop Win7 via HDMI to Denon 1910 AVR. Dayton UMM-6 usb



How are you connecting the laptop to the AVR?

Tried different inputs on the AVR, make sure switched to the correct input setting.

Speaker turned on in the laptop?

REW preferences correct, post picture if you can.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

What output device and output have you selected in the REW soundcard preferences?


----------



## signmastr (Oct 18, 2010)

Output device - HDMI (Denon) Available only when AVR and Dell are connected via HDMI. 
Output - 1: HD audio output 1. I get sound from the laptop, all (5.1) test tones. Nothing from REW when setting SPL with RS meter.


----------



## bval (Feb 13, 2013)

signmastr said:


> Output device - HDMI (Denon) Available only when AVR and Dell are connected via HDMI.
> Output - 1: HD audio output 1. I get sound from the laptop, all (5.1) test tones. Nothing from REW when setting SPL with RS meter.


HI, everyone. New guy here.

Let me guess, mic doesn't work with Sound Recorder either. I had the same problem. Returned the UMM-6 mic and the new one works fine. 

You can also test the mic on another computer, like I did. Or better yet, use a different mic and see if the levels improve. Doesn't have to be a condenser mic, either. I used an old Sony mic with my desktop's internal speaker. If the Sound Recorder works with a different mic and NOT with the UMM-6, replace the UMM-6. HTH. 

Bob


----------



## signmastr (Oct 18, 2010)

The sound recorder works, but plays through the laptop speakers only. When trying to set SPL in REW it visually indicates the mic is working. No sound from the speakers though. I only get audio (AVR) when using the "test" feature in the laptop sound/HDMI setup, nothing from REW.


----------



## bval (Feb 13, 2013)

signmastr said:


> The sound recorder works, but plays through the laptop speakers only. When trying to set SPL in REW it visually indicates the mic is working. No sound from the speakers though. I only get audio (AVR) when using the "test" feature in the laptop sound/HDMI setup, nothing from REW.



Have you tried the simplified guide by AustinJerry and his team over at AVS Forum?


----------



## bval (Feb 13, 2013)

signmastr said:


> The sound recorder works, but plays through the laptop speakers only. When trying to set SPL in REW it visually indicates the mic is working. No sound from the speakers though. I ly get audio (AVR) when using the "test" feature in the laptop sound/HDMI setup, nothing from REW.



My Dayton UMM-6 also worked with REW and the sound recorder, but the signal bearly registered on the sound recorder and I had NO sound coming from the speakers at all. And just like you, the test feature on my laptop worked fine via HDMI and speaker setup. When I tried a new UMM-6 mic, REW and sound recorder worked like a charm. 

Have you tried the REW simplified guide by AustinJerry and his team over at AVS Forum? I'm not allowed to post links yet, but it's in the Audio section, under the Chat thread. It's very helpful, especially if you're using the USB mic. 

Have to ask, you are using the UMM-6 as the default mic in the sound panel, right?


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

signmastr said:


> Output device - HDMI (Denon) Available only when AVR and Dell are connected via HDMI.
> Output - 1: HD audio output 1. I get sound from the laptop, all (5.1) test tones. Nothing from REW when setting SPL with RS meter.


I'm pretty sure that REW ( when used in it's JAVA mode ) will route its' audio-stream only into the first 2-chnl ( audio ) device that it senses ( "sees" ) is online & available . That rules out HDMI ( when in JAVA mode ) . 

I'm confident you'll find that REW will route audio ( use REW's builtin signal generator ) out through your LapTops headphone ( 2-chnl ) output jack .

Multi-chnl outs will only be addressable ( from within REW ) if you are using REW's ASIO setting && _*have an ASIO driver for your soundcard *_.


:sn:


----------



## bval (Feb 13, 2013)

Yes, you must down load ASIO4ALL for HDMI multi-channel output. Check the guide for instruction.


----------



## signmastr (Oct 18, 2010)

Checked and rechecked everything I can think off, different power on sequence, settings etc. No sound through REW. Haven't tried the Java (old school) setup though. Hate to give up on HDMI. May have to pick up the splitters and such and try that.


----------

